# Pay is terrible now



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Time to get out of rideshare. The pay is not even worth it part-time anymore.

I used to make decent money, but those days are gone. The bonus is a joke, too.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ditto.....AND you are killing your vehicle on top of it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> Time to get out of rideshare. The pay is not even worth it part-time anymore.
> 
> I used to make decent money, but those days are gone. The bonus is a joke, too.


But the number of ride share drivers out there really seems to be rising. There are at least three times as many guys out there in trade dress than there ever were Yellow cabs.

Everyone has to make their own decision, or course. But at least here in a "hot" Pittsburgh neighborhood, I could stroll out there this morning and see several Uber/Lyft guys out there within a few blocks of my home.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> But at least here in a "hot" Pittsburgh neighborhood, I could stroll out there this morning and see several Uber/Lyft guys out there within a few blocks of my home.


I wasn't one of them. Honest. 

Still feeling it out here. Luckily, I don't need to make much.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Yup, keep sniffing the fart and saying it smells and then smelling it and saying it smells over and over. 2014 isn't coming back.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I’m making net $.70/mile. Good enough for me.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Only just now?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

It's more difficult for sure. But I'm rolling about $25/hr this week <shrug>. Which would balance to about $20/hr after expenses.

Scoring that big surge payday is certainly gone. My summer concert strat I don't think is now worth it with fixed surge.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm making net $.70/mile. Good enough for me.


I call major BS on this post. So you mean to lie to us and tell us that you net .70 per mile which means your costs are at .58 per mile (IRS official calculated rate determined by economists and Ph.D.'s so hard to argue) bringing you to 1.28 per mile. Then you have the employer AND employee taxes. Please humor us and let us know which fictitious market you are driving in that brings in all of this money per mile. Either you are an Uber paid troll or you are having difficulties with elementary math.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> I call major BS on this post. So you mean to lie to us and tell us that you net .70 per mile which means your costs are at .58 per mile (IRS official calculated rate determined by economists and Ph.D.'s so hard to argue) bringing you to 1.28 per mile. Then you have the employer AND employee taxes. Please humor us and let us know which fictitious market you are driving in that brings in all of this money per mile. Either you are an Uber paid troll or you are having difficulties with elementary math.


My cost per mile is $.35. My gross per mile is $1.05.

Net of $.70.

The federal deduction is not your actual cost to operate.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> It's more difficult for sure. But I'm rolling about $25/hr this week <shrug>. Which would balance to about $20/hr after expenses.
> 
> Scoring that big surge payday is certainly gone. My summer concert strat I don't think is now worth it with fixed surge.


I used to make this per hour but in recent times I am happy to get 6.00 per hour thus I did some calculations to see if this was a reality (25.00). It isn't possible using the rates in Machester UK (or anywhere for that matter).

Rates (correct me if they have gone lower) are 1 pound base (goes to Uber and is 1.65 US), 10p per minute (equates to .13 cents US per minute) and 1.30 pounds per mile (1.65).

Assuming you driver 60 miles per hour and drive every minute of every hour, it is not possible to net 20.00 per hour. Not possible.

Base (1.65US) plus 60 minutes (7.80US) plus 60 miles (99.00US) gives a total of 108.45US if driing every minute of every hour going 60MPH. Then you take out 50% Uber commission you have 54.23US or if they take out 60% Uber commission you have 43.38. Then your costs are .58US per mile which comes to 34.80. Subtract 34.80 (expenses) from 50% commission based fees (54.23) giving you 19.43 per hour. Then you have taxes. As I am not in GB I don't know if you pay employer and employee taxes but that would then be taken out of the 19.43 per hour which is based on a 50% commission which is becoming rarer and rarer as uber takes higher and higher commissions.

In other words, there is no way possible you earned 25 dollars per hour or 20 dollars per hour after expenses. Far from it unless you are the only Uber driver who is driving 60 minutes of every hour going 60 mph of every hour and making 50% commission on every ride.



Matt Uterak said:


> My cost per mile is $.35. My gross per mile is $1.05.
> 
> Net of $.70.
> 
> The federal deduction is not your actual cost to operate.


The federal deduction was determined by Ph.D.'s, economists, and scientists thus I would take their calculations above any Uber driver unless they have the academic training and experience in determining calculations that likely surpass the majority of people's abilities.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> The federal deduction was determined by Ph.D.'s, economists, and scientists thus I would take their calculations above any Uber driver unless they have the academic training and experience in determining calculations that likely surpass the majority of people's abilities.


You are confused about how these numbers are arrived at.

It is a combination of surveys and politics.

You receive the deduction if using your vehicle for business/volunteering. You receive the same deduction for a 1983 Camaro, a 2010 Prius, a 2014 Silverado or a 2018 Ford Taurus.

Do you think these vehicles have the Same per mile operating cost?

The deduction is a compromise number meant to cover the widest range of vehicles and remain palatable to the public, corporations and the political establishment.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> My cost per mile is $.35. My gross per mile is $1.05.
> 
> Net of $.70.
> 
> The federal deduction is not your actual cost to operate.


He's in a 1.05/mi market.

Very different than a .60/mi market.

Nothing to see here. For whatever reason, Uber has not pulled the carpet out from under him.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

OldBay said:


> He's in a 1.05/mi market.
> 
> Very different than a .60/mi market.
> 
> Nothing to see here. For whatever reason, Uber has not pulled the carpet out from under him.


My market pays more than $1.30/mile. The $1.05 accounts for actual miles driven.

I assume it will go down within the year.

I slowed then stopped driving after I went through 2 pay cuts in Denver.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

until that fuel pump craps out how many .70 per miles to replace that? alternator? radiator? battery? windshield? oh snap accident thats about 1000 minimum fares

statistics catch up
under $1.50 a mile is crazy
$1-1.50 you might can make it work
under $1 a mile is a trajedy in waiting
literally 1970s cab rates math dont lie

eventually moving parts stop moving only 4% beat the game


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The nerds at the offices at U/L aren’t aware common sense is about to kick them in the butt with drivers not working for peanuts lol


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> Time to get out of rideshare. The pay is not even worth it part-time anymore.
> 
> I used to make decent money, but those days are gone. The bonus is a joke, too.


Are you getting out? When ?


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a funny thing, when you tell people the money in driving is not good, they will NOT believe you. They have had so many nimrods tell them they make good money, they refuse to believe the truth from an actual driver. I'm telling you that not one person ever believes me. It's like telling them that Santa and the Easter Bunny don't exist. 

Now I just say, "Give it a try and find out." It's not worth the trouble to convince anyone who won't listen.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I just work 4-5 hours a day, net 50 bucks and go to classes. This gig is like a job at McDs, only pt for books and computers


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> It's a funny thing, when you tell people the money in driving is not good, they will NOT believe you. They have had so many nimrods tell them they make good money, they refuse to believe the truth from an actual driver. I'm telling you that not one person ever believes me. It's like telling them that Santa and the Easter Bunny don't exist.
> 
> Now I just say, "Give it a try and find out." It's not worth the trouble to convince anyone who won't listen.


I was chatting with a man at a NHL game here in Pittsburgh a few months ago, and he told me he's an Uber driver. I asked him, how well do you do. Told me he works out in Johnstown and earns $85,000 / year. Making money hand over fist.

A lot of people like to brag.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I was chatting with a man at a NHL game here in Pittsburgh a few months ago, and he told me he's an Uber driver. I asked him, how well do you do. Told me he works out in Johnstown and earns $85,000 / year. Making money hand over fist.
> 
> A lot of people like to brag.


What he really meant is that he makes 85,000 rupees a year.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> The federal deduction was determined by Ph.D.'s, economists, and scientists thus I would take their calculations above any Uber driver unless they have the academic training and experience in determining calculations that likely surpass the majority of people's abilities.


LOL. Since when is ANYTHING done by the federal government based on scientific research? Which projects have used Ph.D's, economist and scientists? The IRS most likely came up with that number based on the opinion of a partisan political appointee who made that shit up during his 4 hr lunch break.

IMO, that figure was never intended to be used as rideshare drivers use it, and it most likely best applies to semi drivers and large commercial vehicles that cost $100k+ and get 8 mpg gas mileage.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> LOL. Since when is ANYTHING done by the federal government based on scientific research? Which projects have used Ph.D's, economist and scientists? The IRS most likely came up with that number based on the opinion of a partisan political appointee who made that shit up during his 4 hr lunch break.
> 
> IMO, that figure was never intended to be used as rideshare drivers use it, and it most likely best applies to semi drivers and large commercial vehicles that cost $100k+ and get 8 mpg gas mileage.


Of course it was a government employee that came up with these numbers, that's why he/she is a government employee.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I was chatting with a man at a NHL game here in Pittsburgh a few months ago, and he told me he's an Uber driver. I asked him, how well do you do. Told me he works out in Johnstown and earns $85,000 / year. Making money hand over fist.
> 
> A lot of people like to brag.


I had a rider who told me he drives just a few Uber Black XL runs from the airport to make $500-800 daily. He tried to convince me to upgrade from UberX. I almost fell for it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I was chatting with a man at a NHL game here in Pittsburgh a few months ago, and he told me he's an Uber driver. I asked him, how well do you do. Told me he works out in Johnstown and earns $85,000 / year. Making money hand over fist.
> 
> A lot of people like to brag.


These morons just love attention...almost as much as Travis and his ilk that said NYC and SF drivers made $90K and $75K per year.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I had a rider who told me he drives just a few Uber Black XL runs from the airport to make $500-800 daily. He tried to convince me to upgrade from UberX. I almost fell for it.


Lol, did you find out what trailer park he resides at.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Lol, did you find out what trailer park he resides at.


I took him home - to his apartment complex - and saw his black Mercedes GL. Still didn't believe him.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

zeroperminute said:


> until that fuel pump craps out how many .70 per miles to replace that? alternator? radiator? battery? windshield? oh snap accident thats about 1000 minimum fares
> 
> statistics catch up
> under $1.50 a mile is crazy
> ...


.70 is after expenses, I calculate .35 in expenses per mile.

I put all my U/L income in a savings account. I pull to pay for maintenance. I've already earned more than I paid for the car. It has 98,000 miles on it.

Will the transmission, fuel pump or batteries dump? Maybe.

I have a regular professional gig, this is simply additional retirement money to buy another rental property outright. I have a small rental property portfolio in a town 115 miles away. Houses are $30-75,000 in rentable condition. Rents fall in the $400-800 range.

I have been fortunate.

A fuel pump failure isn't going to put me i. The poor house.

I wouldn't drive in most markets, and wouldn't drive, unless using U/L to head a certain direction, if the rates fall below $1/mile.

PS, not bragging, simply showing that rideshare is different in different locations and one doesn't have to waste the money they earn, invest it in stocks or property or paying off debt.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I took him home - to his apartment complex - and saw his black Mercedes GL. Still didn't believe him.





Matt Uterak said:


> .70 is after expenses, I calculate .35 in expenses per mile.
> 
> I put all my U/L income in a savings account. I pull to pay for maintenance. I've already earned more than I paid for the car. It has 98,000 miles on it.
> 
> ...


What market are you in, by the rate you're charging for rent it's definitely not in Florida.



TemptingFate said:


> I had a rider who told me he drives just a few Uber Black XL runs from the airport to make $500-800 daily. He tried to convince me to upgrade from UberX. I almost fell for it.


Whenever someone tells me these stories I see them as an easy mark.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> The nerds at the offices at U/L aren't aware common sense is about to kick them in the butt with drivers not working for peanuts lol


All the Uber office nerds have to do is read some of these posts and know that most of the drivers have no idea how to do math, then relax and move forward with the next pay screwover.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> All the Uber office nerds have to do is read some of these posts and know that most of the drivers have no idea how to do math, then relax and move forward with the next pay screwover.


Correction, Uber office nerds can't read above the 4th grade level.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Still making 1.10 per mile.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> I call major BS on this post. So you mean to lie to us and tell us that you net .70 per mile which means your costs are at .58 per mile (IRS official calculated rate determined by economists and Ph.D.'s so hard to argue) bringing you to 1.28 per mile. Then you have the employer AND employee taxes. Please humor us and let us know which fictitious market you are driving in that brings in all of this money per mile. Either you are an Uber paid troll or you are having difficulties with elementary math.


What is a troll? ?


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I had a rider who told me he drives just a few Uber Black XL runs from the airport to make $500-800 daily. He tried to convince me to upgrade from UberX. I almost fell for it.


$500-$800 daily? Yeah. I can dig it High Roller. RIght...his Fentanyl habit is way up there.


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm making net $.70/mile. Good enough for me.


What a joke!! I went back to the local cab company and making $2.40/mile. Uber and Lyft are a friggin joke.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

*For all those calculating miles on this thread, you're ALL doing it wrong!* You have to calculate TOTAL income including per/min rate, base rate, AND TIPS. It's all income folks! And on the expense side, you MUST include stagnant miles driven - such as coming back from a long pickup, or driving TO the pickup. You're not getting paid for those miles, but you are still financing them! Of course beginning TODAY Gryft is paying (sort of) for miles driven to pickup. But see my post in "Lyft New Pay Structure ??" for the skinny on that. (HINT: TOTAL SCAM)


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> What market are you in, by the rate you're charging for rent it's definitely not in Florida.
> 
> 
> Whenever someone tells me these stories I see them as an easy mark.


yeah maybe 4 years ago blacks were everywher youd see 8 on the map just like x everywhere waiting hours for rides but they pay like 100-150 now lol so i guess it pays the note but my xl rate is in a 3K car not a 30-50+K car

current black rate is .20 per mile higher than my xl rate was 4 years ago now

no way id ever do that in a car worth over 10K

used to just wake up stay out till 200 usually be done by noon

now done by 7am with 65-180 & play ghost car rest of day not worth it

although about a month after they started the long trip notification they were showing +45 on the +30 minute trips & i ran with it for 4K in 10 days till they recalibrated it back or the bug went away lol so all im waiting on is it get bad enough to where they have to start showing again because airports even on x are 30 an hour 65xl rest of rides 4$ an hour have no clue how legal but i cancel or ignore per 13th amendment rights


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm making net $.70/mile. Good enough for me.


Heh, nice uber math...



uberist said:


> Heh, nice uber math...


Do you own your car outright? Are you factoring in the cost of that car per mile?

There are a ton of antz that dont, some even think that new car they bought and finnanced for 25k+ only cost the 25 k they forget the fiance charges or ignore them they dont stop to think of how much they are really paying for that car.

But if it helps to justify driving , carry on.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

wasnotwas said:


> $500-$800 daily? Yeah. I can dig it High Roller. RIght...his Fentanyl habit is way up there.


He can't afford fentanyl, more like sniffing horse shit is his drug of choice.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

uberist said:


> Heh, nice uber math...
> 
> 
> Do you own your car outright? Are you factoring in the cost of that car per mile?
> ...


Strange quote pattern.

I am factoring In costs. I estimate costs at $.35/mile.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> But the number of ride share drivers out there really seems to be rising. There are at least three times as many guys out there in trade dress than there ever were Yellow cabs.
> 
> Everyone has to make their own decision, or course. But at least here in a "hot" Pittsburgh neighborhood, I could stroll out there this morning and see several Uber/Lyft guys out there within a few blocks of my home.


Upto 2014 that i know there was a restrictions of 2000 cabs allowed in the Dallas area and the city was doing just fine. It's not 3x times guber drivers compare to the taxi. The ratio is a lot worse. There were 47k+ uber drivers 3 years ago. Now i am assuming 75k to 100k atleast or may be even more. I guarantee you if we spreadout all the drivers in the dfw area, every single street will have atleast 1 personal guber driver. Not all of them working but that's been going on nowadays because of few extra drivers start working (normally hapen in the summer time) which slow down business for the rest because of less trips. There must be a freeze on hiring new drivers. Imagine if you have an office job and your company can be run by 500 people easily but if your company hire 50,000 people instead, what will happen? The pay will go down to $2.50 per hour, no benefits and all the employee will be on the mercy of their employer.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Yup, keep sniffing the fart and saying it smells and then smelling it and saying it smells over and over. 2014 isn't coming back.





peteyvavs said:


> I just work 4-5 hours a day, net 50 bucks and go to classes. This gig is like a job at McDs, only pt for books and computers


4-5 hours $50 bucks????? You know that puts you under minimum wage.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 4-5 hours $50 bucks????? You know that puts you under minimum wage.


I guess that's still better than not working.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I guess that's still better than not working.


Or you could just actually get that McDonald's job...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Or you could just actually get that McDonald's job...


That would be the point where I'd still choose the lesser pay Uber/Lyft job if I had no other options.

I could never do restaurant work. I'm too much of a foodie and would just want to snack on everything. I heard you grow out of lusting for the food after a while, but I'd be fired in a week or 2 of stealing the fries.

Especially if I worked at a wing place like Wing Stop or Hooters where everything is finger food...RIP my job within days.

Chic Fil A? I'd be felony charged for stealing those waffle fries.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 4-5 hours $50 bucks????? You know that puts you under minimum wage.


Yep, it really sucks in the Tampa market. Too many people are cherry picking rides and sticking other drivers with crappie trips.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It is queer that the economy has 3-8 million unfilled jobs, depending on source used, and people are still competing for crumbs in most Uber markets. 

I assume that many are “unemployable” in the general sense. Some are on benefits and hope to avoid scrutiny of a W-2 job.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> It is queer that the economy has 3-8 million unfilled jobs, depending on source used, and people are still competing for crumbs in most Uber markets.
> 
> I assume that many are "unemployable" in the general sense. Some are on benefits and hope to avoid scrutiny of a W-2 job.


they're not unemployable per se theyre willing to work for less than minimum wage & are willing to disrespect the many humans who died for labor rights because its better than having to wear a paper hat, have a set schedule, say welcome to walmart & bring in a few sheckles more because the benefits suck at those jobs as well or have to for desperation reasons

than statistics show most dont get to 100 rides & 96% will fail & be replaced by deceptive bait & switch fraudulent recruitment ads that have been changed multiple times due to a court force & lost lawsuits

apparently an honest days pay for an hinest days work is ancient history the app gets $4.40 with .25 costs & the human gets $4 with $2-4 in costs & risks their water filled meat sacks getting punctured for the effort


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> they're not unemployable per se theyre willing to work for less than minimum wage & are willing to disrespect the many humans who died for labor rights because its better than having to wear a paper hat, have a set schedule, say welcome to walmart & bring in a few sheckles more because the benefits suck at those jobs as well or have to for desperation reasons
> 
> than statistics show most dont get to 100 rides & 96% will fail & be replaced by deceptive bait & switch fraudulent recruitment ads that have been changed multiple times due to a court force & lost lawsuits
> 
> apparently an honest days pay for an hinest days work is ancient history the app gets $4.40 with .25 costs & the human gets $4 with $2-4 in costs & risks their water filled meat sacks getting punctured for the effort


See you're at it again.

FREE MARKET CAPITALISM!!!
MAGA 2020 
???????


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> See you're at it again.
> 
> FREE MARKET CAPITALISM!!!
> MAGA 2020
> ???????


? ? ?


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> But the number of ride share drivers out there really seems to be rising. There are at least three times as many guys out there in trade dress than there ever were Yellow cabs.
> 
> Everyone has to make their own decision, or course. But at least here in a "hot" Pittsburgh neighborhood, I could stroll out there this morning and see several Uber/Lyft guys out there within a few blocks of my home.


Just my opinion. U/L do not have enough drivers. Because of very low prices U/L drivers are concentrated in SF Downtown and SFO, OAK
In all suburban area ATA used to be up to 6 min, these days 15 up to 22 min. Sometimes am receiving request 28 min away. Conclusion,
Where are the drivers SFO, OAK



MiamiKid said:


> See you're at it again.
> 
> FREE MARKET CAPITALISM!!!
> MAGA 2020
> ???????


Only naive can believe that free market exist.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

It's funny all these drivers, driving their cars into the ground actually thinking they are making money, yet when they have the major mechanical break down they dont have the money to make the repair. Glad I work for a 5 star hotel and drive a company vehicle and only put 22 miles a day on my vehicle.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Polomarko said:


> Just my opinion. U/L do not have enough drivers. Because of very low prices U/L drivers are concentrated in SF Downtown and SFO, OAK
> In all suburban area ATA used to be up to 6 min, these days 15 up to 22 min. Sometimes am receiving request 28 min away. Conclusion,
> Where are the drivers SFO, OAK
> 
> ...


One thing I'm 100% on:

Will think and vote the way I want. If that offends someone?

That's even better. Multiply X 100
????????????


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Uber has not pulled the carpet out from under him.


 Yet ☺



TemptingFate said:


> I had a rider who told me he drives just a few Uber Black XL runs from the airport to make $500-800 daily. He tried to convince me to upgrade from UberX. I almost fell for it.


 Have an old XL account. The money is obviously higher but if you think demand is low for shit like UberEats and UberX, you'll turn to stone waiting on XL runs. Don't get me wrong there were days where just a handful of them put you up over $100 fairly quickly, but it's mostly sitting on your ass and taking UberFool runs to make up for the down days. Which unfortunately were the norm.



zeroperminute said:


> until that fuel pump craps out how many .70 per miles to replace that? alternator? radiator? battery? windshield? oh snap accident thats about 1000 minimum fares
> 
> statistics catch up
> under $1.50 a mile is crazy
> ...


 4% prolly too high. You really have to be retired and taking dividends or something for it to be viable. And it isn't even then. When I was actively doing it I had zero debt (still do) and local firetrucks weren't doing Uber. It was a delicate balance that unfortunately tipped the wrong way and killed the whole thing. That's why I never gave my invite code to anyone. I knew it was creating competition for a short term payoff that would eventually wipe us out. I knew there would never be enough demand to sustain the unskilled workers that make up the majority of the working dead, who also instinctively look for easy path. Was inevitable.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Just Chillin said:


> It's funny all these drivers, driving their cars into the ground actually thinking they are making money, yet when they have the major mechanical break down they dont have the money to make the repair. Glad I work for a 5 star hotel and drive a company vehicle and only put 22 miles a day on my vehicle.


I flip my cars every two years, before they hit 100k miles, so I don't have major mechanical issues to worry about. If you can keep your car running for 20 years and save your pennies, maybe you'll be able to afford a down payment on something newer too.

I am very curious, however, to find out how much that 5 star hotel pays you, and how many hours you work per week. This week I made $550 on just Lyft, and I did it working less than the standard 20 hr part time job.










No fancy, expensive car, just a deductible $11k work vehicle.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I am very curious, however, to find out how much that 5 star hotel pays you, and how many hours you work per week.


It averages $16/hour($11/hr + tips) and works 54 hours per week with an apparent 22 mile round trip commute.

It's been doing its job for 7 years and enjoys it.

It drives a company provided Suburban and wearing a jacket in the summer is optional. No ties required.

It runs the AC all 54 hours without needing to worry about fuel consumption.

And it hates Uber drivers for hurting the taxi drivers, but it only took a 16% hit on its own business.

It only has 28 posts. I was bored. So there are your answers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I flip my cars every two years, before they hit 100k miles, so I don't have major mechanical issues to worry about. If you can keep your car running for 20 years and save your pennies, maybe you'll be able to afford a down payment on something newer too.
> 
> I am very curious, however, to find out how much that 5 star hotel pays you, and how many hours you work per week. This week I made $550 on just Lyft, and I did it working less than the standard 20 hr part time job.
> 
> ...


Is that XL or $1/mi+? Is it typical?

That just doesn't add up in my market. That rate is possible over a few hours, but I've never been able to string that for 15 hours. Maybe you live next to an airport or a hotel that serves an airport and are doing exclusively highway trips and somehow getting return fares.

According to the ss, you are driving 2 ppl per hour. That appears to be constant airport shuttle with return trip back. Either very lucky or expensive market.

I kinda hope they lower every market to .80/mi so we dont see anymore braggy screenshots. I wouldn't post a SS of my best day ever and pretend it was normal, unless I was driving XL in which case I would tell everyone so they wouldn't get jealous.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> I flip my cars every two years, before they hit 100k miles, so I don't have major mechanical issues to worry about. If you can keep your car running for 20 years and save your pennies, maybe you'll be able to afford a down payment on something newer too.
> 
> I am very curious, however, to find out how much that 5 star hotel pays you, and how many hours you work per week. This week I made $550 on just Lyft, and I did it working less than the standard 20 hr part time job.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great market and location within the market.

My best is $360 in 9 hours.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Is that XL or $1/mi+? Is it typical?


She's in Seattle. Rates are still "decent".



OldBay said:


> I kinda hope they lower every market to .80/mi


I'll take it. $0.6525/mile here.  Better than some.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

WAHN said:


> She's in Seattle. Rates are still "decent".
> 
> I'll take it. $0.6525/mile here. :smiles: Better than some.


They should lower the $1/mi markets and raise the .60/mi.

I'd rather everyone suffer equally.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

OldBay said:


> They should lower the $1/mi markets and raise the .60/mi.
> 
> I'd rather everyone suffer equally.


Not nice. 

We can all suffer equally at $1+


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Yet ☺
> 
> 
> Have an old XL account. The money is obviously higher but if you think demand is low for shit like UberEats and UberX, you'll turn to stone waiting on XL runs. Don't get me wrong there were days where just a handful of them put you up over $100 fairly quickly, but it's mostly sitting on your ass and taking UberFool runs to make up for the down days. Which unfortunately were the norm.
> ...


So logical. NOT


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

zeroperminute said:


> under $1 a mile is a trajedy in waiting


I checked my Uber and Lyft ride history just now. These were the figures for rides from yesterday:

Uber is paying me $0.4896 per mile.
Lyft is paying me $0.45 per mile.

Ironically, the biggest fare I had on Lyft yesterday was actually a cancellation by the pax, which earned me $5. All of my other fares were below $5, and several of those were rides of six miles from pick-up to drop-off.

No wonder so many drivers are tempted to shuffle.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> I flip my cars every two years, before they hit 100k miles, so I don't have major mechanical issues to worry about. If you can keep your car running for 20 years and save your pennies, maybe you'll be able to afford a down payment on something newer too.
> 
> I am very curious, however, to find out how much that 5 star hotel pays you, and how many hours you work per week. This week I made $550 on just Lyft, and I did it working less than the standard 20 hr part time job.
> 
> ...


Nice work! ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I just work 4-5 hours a day, net 50 bucks and go to classes. This gig is like a job at McDs, only pt for books and computers


It's not anything you'd want as a primary source of income. I suspect the pay is only going to get worse, and that itself is very hard to imagine.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rkozy said:


> It's not anything you'd want as a primary source of income. I suspect the pay is only going to get worse, and that itself is very hard to imagine.


I just received an offer to work for a law firm that specializes in class action suits, the offer was to work in arbitration. If I can get this firm to work with my school schedule I may accept, if not then I'll just drive for Uber while in school.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I kinda hope they lower every market to .80/mi so we dont see anymore braggy screenshots. I wouldn't post a SS of my best day ever and pretend it was normal, unless I was driving XL in which case I would tell everyone so they wouldn't get jealous.


That's not bragging. That's showing the other poster that things aren't as shitty as some would lead you to believe.



OldBay said:


> I'd rather everyone suffer equally.


That you'd advocate cutting others pay simply because you live in the wrong market and make less indicates what a self centered jerk you are.

Our cost of living here is high, and there's a shortage of workers for low skill jobs like driving. $15-$16 /hr starting salary at McDonalds. Cheap gas is $3.50 /gal My home in the suburbs cost $875k Annual car registration renewal on a 3 year old Nissan Altima was over $300. Registering a 2017 Sentra that I moved from my home in Florida cost over $1,000 You make more, but you pay more.

Don't like what you make? Do something about it and find work where you can earn what you feel you should be earning.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> That's not bragging. That's showing the other poster that things aren't as shitty as some would lead you to believe.
> 
> That you'd advocate cutting others pay simply because you live in the wrong market and make less indicates what a self centered jerk you are.
> 
> ...


Very well stated. ?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Don't like what you make? Do something about it and find work where you can earn what you feel you should be earning.


That is one of the problems with most people who financially struggle. They never learn to separate the idea of trading labor/time for money. And time you lose forever. Money comes and goes.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> The federal deduction is not your actual cost to operate.


It kinda is. The IRS has taken the average cost to operate from all over the country and $0.58/mile is what, ON AVERAGE it costs to have a car. About the only real difference will be commercial vs private insurance. That's a few pennies per mile, tops.

So while your paid in cash Pruis is less than $0.58/mile, the average vehicle is right at that point. Again, most businesses won't have a prius, but rather a car that actually fits people and cargo. My company used to have some nice Chevy Impala's, but now we use Toyota's.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> I have a regular professional gig, this is simply additional retirement money to buy another rental property outright. I have a small rental property portfolio in a town 115 miles away. Houses are $30-75,000 in rentable condition. Rents fall in the $400-800 range.


My house is about that cheap. Most of my neighbors are renters. It's an old industrial town that has seen better days.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I checked my Uber and Lyft ride history just now. These were the figures for rides from yesterday:
> 
> Uber is paying me $0.4896 per mile.
> Lyft is paying me $0.45 per mile.
> ...


You are far below the point where rideshare makes sense. Any ride you take is charity/ public assistance for riders.

Please just deactivate your accounts, stop working, and apply for government assistance.

Or work 10 hours a week at 7-11.

Both will pay you more.



Fozzie said:


> That you'd advocate cutting others pay simply because you live in the wrong market and make less indicates what a self centered jerk you are.


Think it through. Do you really, seriously think I believe other drivers should have their pay cut?

It was tongue in cheek. It was a commentary on how people in better markets post impressive screenshots that do more harm than good to other people.

If someone posts a SS making $40/hr, that's going to make other people jealous/frustrated, unless they know it was from an expensive market or XL. But as I pointed out, the people who post these screenshots never provide that information.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> You are far below the point where rideshare makes sense. Any ride you take is charity/ public assistance for riders.
> 
> Please just deactivate your accounts, stop working, and apply for government assistance.
> 
> ...


OldBay: Why are you wasting your time here? And why do you rant, non stop, about what works, or doesn't, for others?

It's their business. Period


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Think it through. Do you really, seriously think I believe other drivers should have their pay cut?
> 
> It was tongue in cheek. It was a commentary on how people in better markets post impressive screenshots that do more harm than good to other people.
> 
> If someone posts a SS making $40/hr, that's going to make other people jealous/frustrated, unless they know it was from an expensive market or XL. But as I pointed out, the people who post these screenshots never provide that information.


What are you advocating, then? Do you think that we should post disclaimers for every screenshot we upload? If someone wants to know where we are, they can always hover over our avatar and read the "From" line for a better clue. (Unfortunately not everyone lists their location... yourself included)

People generally understand that there are variances in the cost of living, and earnings potential, depending on location. Uber Black drivers driving in a busy, high cost city make considerably more than someone driving X that sits in the DTW airport queue or BBQs at B52 park at MCO.

Posting screenies isn't (or shouldn't be) about "bragging," but rather shown as proof or evidence to prove ones position.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> OldBay: Why are you wasting your time here? *And why do you rant, non stop*, about what works, or doesn't, for others?
> 
> It's their business. Period


OK, I agree with what you're saying. I retract my statement.

But I don't agree that I do this non stop. I think this is the first I have made the mistake of offering unsolicited advice to someone in a low paying market. Maybe you are confusing me with someone else.

But again, the comment was sarcastic. Do you really think I would advocate for anyone to apply for public assistance instead of working?



Fozzie said:


> What are you advocating, then? Do you think that we should post disclaimers for every screenshot we upload? If someone wants to know where we are, they can always hover over our avatar and read the "From" line for a better clue. (Unfortunately not everyone lists their location... yourself included)


I wouldn't stroll through poverty stricken Africa eating a corn dog. One thing I've learned is that every market is different. Some people make sub poverty wages, other's can support a family on their income.

My personal opinion is to be completely truthful if providing any SS that could be perceived as braggy. Put a disclaimer, say "I'm in an expensive market, I realize most people won't achieve this." Or just don't provide the ss.

I recently removed my location from my profile because I didn't want new drivers in my zip duplicating my strategy when I give advice.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> My personal opinion is to be completely truthful if providing any SS that could be perceived as braggy. Put a disclaimer, say "I'm in an expensive market, I realize most people won't achieve this." Or just don't provide the ss.


Personal opinion, but I would find that disclaimer to be condescending and rude.

I make no assumptions about those that may view my posts. If they want to know market or level of service, I'm truthful and clarify. Nothing is to confuse or mislead, and if people want to know, all they need to do is ask.

Most times when I post a screenie, it's on response to a post where someone makes statements like "It's impossible to make any money driving rideshare." If I see such false statement, I prove otherwise through a screenie.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Most times when I post a screenie, it's on response to a post where someone makes statements like "It's impossible to make any money driving rideshare." If I see such false statement, I prove otherwise through a screenie.


When they make a statement like this, it may actually be true in their market!

You are applying your market rules to their personal situation. To me it seems like an insensitive, tone deaf response.

If we were to paraphrase your screenshot, it says, "You suck, I'm better at this, you're wrong."

I can feel the difference between driving in .60/mi and .80/mi markets. Even just that .20/mi difference makes it another ballgame. Driving in .80/mi market only works because driving fully depreciated car and can do maint myself. I can't even imagine how someone would make a sub-60/mi market work.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> It kinda is. The IRS has taken the average cost to operate from all over the country and $0.58/mile is what, ON AVERAGE it costs to have a car. About the only real difference will be commercial vs private insurance. That's a few pennies per mile, tops.


This is where so many UP posters go wrong... they assume that "Since the IRS says the average is 58 cents a mile, my car costs 58 cents a mile to operate." Nope.

Most transportation businesses don't drive a Toyota Prius, they drive $100k tractor trailers, huge box trucks or customized vans that carry their plumbing, electrical, lawn maintenance or other professional tools from site to site. They drive vehicles that get 10-15 mpg. That's what that 58 cents per mile figure is based on, not a $3k Toyota Prius running a businesswoman 10 miles from downtown to the airport.



OldBay said:


> When they make a statement like this, it may actually be true in their market!
> 
> You are applying your market rules to their personal situation. To me it seems like an insensitive, tone deaf response.
> 
> ...


If someone says it's impossible for ANYONE to make money, that's an untrue statement. They may not be able to make money, but that's not universally true.

My posts have nothing to do with egotistical statements. I'm a rideshare driver like everyone else. Like there's any prestige in wearing that hat.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If someone says it's impossible for ANYONE to make money, that's an untrue statement. They may not be able to make money, but that's not universally true.


But no one ever says that. When they make statements about how difficult it is to earn, they are talking about their own situation. They are looking for people to commiserate, not have someone show them their $1/mi screenshot.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> your costs are at .58 per mile (IRS official calculated rate determined by economists and Ph.D.'s so hard to argue)


It's very easy to argue. They pulled a number out of their ass. My actual per mile costs are a lot less than that.
However, I'm not arguing. If they want to let me write of $0.58/mile, more money in my pocket in the long run.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> It's very easy to argue. They pulled a number out of their ass. My actual per mile costs are a lot less than that.
> However, I'm not arguing. If they want to let me write of $0.58/mile, more money in my pocket in the long run.


I'm actually surprised the IRS, after seeing all these write-offs and losses by drivers, that they haven't come up with a seperate catagory for a lower rideshare SMD.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm actually surprised the IRS, after seeing all these write-offs and losses by drivers, that they haven't come up with a seperate catagory for a lower rideshare SMD.


I wouldn't be surprised, I'll you why. IRS employees sometimes have to travel- to see taxpayers for audits, for tax junkets and training meetings, etc. And they actually get paid the 58 cents to drive their own cars to these events.

Reducing it for ride share, might cost them money out of their own pockets. After all, they are driving ordinary Sonatas or Accords or whatever IRS agents drive.



rkozy said:


> I checked my Uber and Lyft ride history just now. These were the figures for rides from yesterday:
> 
> Uber is paying me $0.4896 per mile.
> Lyft is paying me $0.45 per mile.
> ...


I think you are better off with the short trips than the long ones. A gal just showed me she paid $36.97 today for a trip from Ingram PA to Brackenridge PA- not an inch less than 25 miles ending far out of the city of Pittsburgh.

I don't know much the driver got, but even if he got $25 for it, its a lot of miles, 40 minutes out there and at least 20 back to civilization.

Doesn't seem like much of a bargain for the driver.

Particularly when you realize that a quarter century ago, someone would have had to pay about $52 plus a tip for the same trip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, I'll you why. IRS employees sometimes have to travel- to see taxpayers for audits, for tax junkets and training meetings, etc. And they actually get paid the 58 cents to drive their own cars to these events.
> 
> Reducing it for ride share, might cost them money out of their own pockets. After all, they are driving ordinary Sonatas or Accords or whatever IRS agents drive.
> 
> ...


Assuming it's fairly busy, short rides, with zero stops and minimal wait, are, by far, my all time favorite rides.

Every, single, way I analyze, they're better in terms of $/hour and mile.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you are better off with the short trips than the long ones.


I don't accept long trips. After I did three of them, I realized what a bath I was taking.


----------



## ApacheChop (May 10, 2017)

been way below average for 6 months now, even more so that its listed publicly on the market. wetherits your first request or your 10,000 request, System Dispatch don't give a [email protected]#& i your heart is beating or not...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> It's a funny thing, when you tell people the money in driving is not good, they will NOT believe you. They have had so many nimrods tell them they make good money, they refuse to believe the truth from an actual driver. I'm telling you that not one person ever believes me. It's like telling them that Santa and the Easter Bunny don't exist.
> 
> Now I just say, "Give it a try and find out." It's not worth the trouble to convince anyone who won't listen.


Maybe it's your delivery. I've talked several people out of driving.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I was chatting with a man at a NHL game here in Pittsburgh a few months ago, and he told me he's an Uber driver. I asked him, how well do you do. Told me he works out in Johnstown and earns $85,000 / year. Making money hand over fist.
> 
> A lot of people like to brag.


Maybe he does but I think that's just a recruiting speech.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> But the number of ride share drivers out there really seems to be rising. There are at least three times as many guys out there in trade dress than there ever were Yellow cabs.
> 
> Everyone has to make their own decision, or course. But at least here in a "hot" Pittsburgh neighborhood, I could stroll out there this morning and see several Uber/Lyft guys out there within a few blocks of my home.


I can't understand it. If you have your own vehicle, I can give half a dozen ways to make more money then in ridesharing, that is, in addition, to any minimum job being superior. I just don't understand people. Why would you do UBER eats when you could make twice the money working regular delivery ie: Delivering Pizza? Is setting your own hours really that important?


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> These morons just love attention...almost as much as Travis and his ilk that said NYC and SF drivers made $90K and $75K per year.


Probably true, but they failed to mention that both U/L keep ~40%. So closer to 40-60K.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Folks, rideshare is not the typical use when it comes to the IRS and mileage deductions. In the old days sales people and what have you would buy a nice car, drive 15K miles or so and dump the car after 3 years. So they might drive 45k miles, deduct $26,000 of which 18 might be loss of value on the car, and 8,000 migt be gas, taxes, insurance and maintenance. If you drive that same car 150K miles in 3 years you are not going to be spending nearly as much per mile.

I drive a Toyota Avalon, bought it brand new and it has cost me 28.4 cents per mile over 160K miles including a transmission rebuild. That's taking into account it's current wholesale value (I estimate it at 6K). As I keep driving it my cost per mile is lower because it's not losing much more value. If you can't do this gig for less than 35 cents a mile for a Select vehicle you are having trouble, if you are just doing X you shoud be able to get your cost down to .25 a mile to have a prayer of making money.



Abraxas79 said:


> I can't understand it. If you have your own vehicle, I can give half a dozen ways to make more money then in ridesharing, that is, in addition, to any minimum job being superior. I just don't understand people. Why would you do UBER eats when you could make twice the money working regular delivery ie: Delivering Pizza? Is setting your own hours really that important?


Yes, setting my own hours is absolutely essential. I already have a full time gig, when I drive is erratic, last week it was Fri 1:30 to 2:45am and Saturday night 10:30PM to 3:10AM, hard to know my schedule or when I'll have free time in advance but I like having the extra $180 minus expenses for 5 or 6 hours work.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> OK, I agree with what you're saying. I retract my statement.
> 
> But I don't agree that I do this non stop. I think this is the first I have made the mistake of offering unsolicited advice to someone in a low paying market. Maybe you are confusing me with someone else.
> 
> ...


There is no good market at this time pricing is miserable.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

It's been this way for 2 years now. Congrats on finally wising up and getting out. It's become a suckers game full of ants running over themselves for pennies per mile.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> That's not bragging. That's showing the other poster that things aren't as shitty as some would lead you to believe.
> 
> That you'd advocate cutting others pay simply because you live in the wrong market and make less indicates what a self centered jerk you are.
> 
> ...


Most drivers don't know how to make their own life work, it's no wonder they don't know how to make rideshare work in their best interest.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm making net $.70/mile. Good enough for me.


Define " net".


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Define " net".


Revenue - expenses


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Most drivers don't know how to make their own life work, it's no wonder they don't know how to make rideshare work in their best interest.


Because making rideshare work in your best interest is the end all - be all of making it life in 2019! -o:


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm making net $.70/mile. Good enough for me.


sure you are....and that is after accounting for paying employee AND employer taxes, gas, insurance, car depreciation, your TIME, your maintenance, dead head miles, phone expenses, and the list goes on. oh and the big one.....commission to Uber which I have had up to 80 percent taken out.



peteyvavs said:


> I just work 4-5 hours a day, net 50 bucks and go to classes. This gig is like a job at McDs, only pt for books and computers


Um......i thought you had to be 21 to be a driver. As a previous college professor knowledgeable about this age group you are either a senior in college which in that case you should be working an internship in your field, or a graduate student. As for books and computers? How many computers do you need? I have many degrees and only needed one at any point in time. What I am trying to get at is that I presume you are lying and if not then you should take a math course/statistics to understand the amount of money you are making versus your costs.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Revenue - expenses


does the 70 cent figure include your non-compensated miles getting to the pax?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> It's more difficult for sure. But I'm rolling about $25/hr this week <shrug>. Which would balance to about $20/hr after expenses.
> 
> Scoring that big surge payday is certainly gone. My summer concert strat I don't think is now worth it with fixed surge.


That is not enough for me. 


wasnotwas said:


> Are you getting out? When ?


Im barely doing it and I am cut throat about it when I do... (no drive thrus, i leave people at stops, i cancel at 1 sec overtime unless more profitable to wait, and i never do lyft shared).


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> That is not enough for me.
> 
> Im barely doing it and I am cut throat about it.


If it's not enough, why are you still here? Either it works so you stay or it doesn't and you leave. Few other scenarios make sense.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> If it's not enough, why are you still here?


The flexibility keeps me doing it. That, and I know there are a handful of profitable hours. I am getting a Bachelors in Software Dev so I need backup income or would not be doing at all.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> The flexibility keeps me doing it. That, and I know there are a handful of profitable hours. I am getting a Bachelors in Software Dev so I need backup income or would not be doing at all.


I can relate to this 100%. Sometimes it's just a band-aid until you finish something that you're working on in order to be ABLE to move on to major goals.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> Time to get out of rideshare. The pay is not even worth it part-time anymore.
> 
> I used to make decent money, but those days are gone. The bonus is a joke, too.


Absolutely. Too many idiot drivers with no business accumen. Example, there is a driver in my market with a 2018 Denali doing X runs to the airport for like $40! Wow, how stupid can one be!


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Absolutely. Too many idiot drivers with no business accumen. Example, there is a driver in my market with a 2018 Denali doing X runs to the airport for like $40! Wow, how stupid can one be!


i see em all day and just shake my head i think they just take enough rides to cover the car note & dont realize how many miles theyre putting on it & think the repairs will never come a 3-4 year old vehicle with 150K miles is going to be way under blue book & now all the parts need replace or repair

then i see all the red plates at the airport like damm they gotta do 85 rides just for the car per week

in most aspects im in a 3k bluebook pos 10+ year old mininvan withh 200k and do xls only to the airport and pocket a long haul $10 toll i know most drivers dont go but idgaf for $65 they getting 30-40 on lower tiers like wtf

they out here in 20-50k cars even 10-20k thinking .60 a mile is covering costs lol theres a reason big macs don't cost a quarter like in 1971

then i just remind myself theyll be the 96% who fail thank them for their service by tossing them rides to cover their quotas, quests, rental car privileges & chuckle like how is any of this remotely legal


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Abraxas79 said:


> Is setting your own hours really that important?


To some people, it is. That's the trade we're all making by being "driver partners" instead of Domino employees. If I wanted really good money, both Dominos Pizza and Uber/Lyft would be completely off my list of options.

I'd be getting into a unionized trade instead.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't drive as much as I usted to, thanks Uber for screwing us even more


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Absolutely. Too many idiot drivers with no business accumen. Example, there is a driver in my market with a 2018 Denali doing X runs to the airport for like $40! Wow, how stupid can one be!


ONE $40 run per day pays for his vehicle. On an airport run the miles and impact on depreciation would probably be negligible. Also, if he's new, he may not be able to drive a higher tier until after doing 50-100 X runs.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> ONE $40 run per day pays for his vehicle. On an airport run the miles and impact on depreciation would probably be negligible. Also, if he's new, he may not be able to drive a higher tier until after doing 50-100 X runs.


Yeah, after waiting 2-3 hours in the airport queue plus another 2 hours round trip. Hmmmm, $40 for 4-5 hours of work? P.T. Barnum was a genius. There truly is a sucker born every minute!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, after waiting 2-3 hours in the airport queue plus another 2 hours round trip. Hmmmm, $40 for 4-5 hours of work? P.T. Barnum was a genius. There truly is a sucker born every minute!


What kind of stupid ass sits in an airport queue for hours, and who the hell drives a two hour round trip for $40? I hope you're not driving at those rates...

I work approx 6 hrs a day, 4 days a week, and of those 24 hrs worked, approx half are spent at home doing other things. With a vehicle like that on a higher platform, it wouldn't be unreasonable to just sit at home, or at a real job, and do other things while waiting for more profitable rides to come to you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I just received an offer to work for a law firm that specializes in class action suits, the offer was to work in arbitration. If I can get this firm to work with my school schedule I may accept, if not then I'll just drive for Uber while in school.


I just accepted a corporate job with a competitor of my old company that I worked for for 30 years. Unless something happens over the weekend and they pull the offer, I'll start a week from Monday.

I am going to only drive UL a few rides a month to keep the account active.

I will miss setting my own hours and taking time off whenever I chose.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

$40 a day pays my expenses - if I drive four days a week in the AM. I can usually clear $40 in around 3 hours this time of year. I suppose I could make it faster, but I'm not driving in those places, don't need to, not worth it.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What kind of stupid ass sits in an airport queue for hours, and who the hell drives a two hour round trip for $40? I hope you're not driving at those rates...
> 
> I work approx 6 hrs a day, 4 days a week, and of those 24 hrs worked, approx half are spent at home doing other things. With a vehicle like that on a higher platform, it wouldn't be unreasonable to just sit at home, or at a real job, and do other things while waiting for more profitable rides to come to you.


Many in my market do!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> That would be the point where I'd still choose the lesser pay Uber/Lyft job if I had no other options.
> 
> I could never do restaurant work. I'm too much of a foodie and would just want to snack on everything. I heard you grow out of lusting for the food after a while, but I'd be fired in a week or 2 of stealing the fries.
> 
> ...


those waffle fries are the best


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm making net $.70/mile. Good enough for me.


I was making around $0.70/mile when it was peak season here in South Florida. Now I would guess Im making around $0.50/mile. But, whatever Im not going to complain here like everyone else. If you dont like the job simply move on and find another job lmao. People act like their forced to drive for uber and lyft the way they ***** and complain everyday on here.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RektorChris said:


> I was making around $0.70/mile when it was peak season here in South Florida. Now I would guess Im making around $0.50/mile. But, whatever Im not going to complain here like everyone else. If you dont like the job simply move on and find another job lmao. People act like their forced to drive for uber and lyft the way they @@@@@ and complain everyday on here.


Where in Florida are you, I still get .70 a mile herein Tampa


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I cant even keep up with my bills anymore. I cant make a bare minimum of 100 a day / $700 week.


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Where in Florida are you, I still get .70 a mile herein Tampa


South Florida/Miami area. I try to make $100 per day. But, I tend to get a decent amount of trips that take me 8+ miles away with no trips on the way back. I don't put destination. It's just that dead and oversaturated market down here right now. Those trips back with no request add up and eat into my $/mile


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RektorChris said:


> I was making around $0.70/mile when it was peak season here in South Florida. Now I would guess Im making around $0.50/mile. But, whatever Im not going to complain here like everyone else. If you dont like the job simply move on and find another job lmao. People act like their forced to drive for uber and lyft the way they @@@@@ and complain everyday on here.


Some people actually are forced to drive for these scumbag companies if they're otherwise unemployable, overqualified, underqualified, too old, too young, too inexperienced, have "rusty" skills, are unexpectedly laid off, or any host of other reasons that none of us might not totally get when it comes to seeking better or alternative employment.


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Some people actually are forced to drive for these scumbag companies if they're otherwise unemployable, overqualified, underqualified, too old, too young, too inexperienced, have "rusty" skills, are unexpectedly laid off, or any host of other reasons that none of us might not totally get when it comes to seeking better or alternative employment.


Fast food restaurants and Walmart are always hiring. These same people you mention are the same ones *****ing they can't afford their bills driving for Uber and Lyft as if they expect this job that requires no degree, no schooling, no skill, no drug test and no effort, to be the miracle job that takes cares of all their needs and wants ??‍♂. Any moron with a car and smartphone can do this job and that's exactly what you see on the road including myself


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> If it's not enough, why are you still here? Either it works so you stay or it doesn't and you leave. Few other scenarios make sense.


another scenario is to wait until regulators and lawmakers step in and do what they did in New York City......force Uber and Lyft to obey employment laws. Uber and Lyft, according to California law, are employers and drivers are employees. It will take time for this simple fact to spread across the country but it will. So maybe people are holding on for hope that just because a company has money, lobbyists, and connections does not make it ok to operate outside the law. WHile the current puppet leading the white house believes he and his cadre are above the law doesn't set a good example, I am sure in due time he will find himself within the law just as Uber and Lyft will.



ABC123DEF said:


> Some people actually are forced to drive for these scumbag companies if they're otherwise unemployable, overqualified, underqualified, too old, too young, too inexperienced, have "rusty" skills, are unexpectedly laid off, or any host of other reasons that none of us might not totally get when it comes to seeking better or alternative employment.


exactly. everyone has a reason they are driving and the point is not that they can just stop driving....the point is that the US was a law-abiding first world country until recently and there is a reason for laws. Laws are enacted (and in this case employment laws) because companies could not do what would seem like common sense in terms of fair pay, fair treatment, etc. of employees. Think about it. Every law is created BECAUSE someone or some entity (eg business) would not play by the social rules of the society in which they operated so the lawmakers had to make laws. That is why there are, to many, so many laws that seem like common sense but since people and companies (such as Uber/Lyft) think they are above the law the common sense has to be written into law. Bottom line......it shouldn't matter why someone is still driving for them and what matters is why Uber/Lyft can get away with what they are getting away with.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RektorChris said:


> Fast food restaurants and Walmart are always hiring. These same people you mention are the same ones @@@@@ing they can't afford their bills driving for Uber and Lyft as if they expect this job that requires no degree, no schooling, no skill, no drug test and no effort, to be the miracle job that takes cares of all their needs and wants ??‍♂. Any moron with a car and smartphone can do this job and that's exactly what you see on the road including myself


You'd be surprised at the number of educated people who drive for these companies. It's impossible to know everybody's situation. People don't seek advanced education to work at fast food restaurants and in retail. However, there's nothing wrong with working in those places if that's what you like, seek, are good at, or aspire to.


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> You'd be surprised at the number of educated people who drive for these companies. It's impossible to know everybody's situation. People don't seek advanced education to work at fast food restaurants and in retail. However, there's nothing wrong with working in those places if that's what you like, seek, are good at, or aspire to.


Look all Im saying is, if you dont like the job. Dont do it. You dont see people going to McDonalds trying to retire there. What makes Uber/Lyft any different? Clearly these people like Uber/Lyft more than they hate it or else they would of just quit by now. Something is keeping them around. Could it be those $1200 weekly pay checks that come around? Could it be the flexible schedule that no other job offers? Idk. Maybe this is a forum where they just come to vent and get everything off their chest. But, when you sign onto this forum and all you see is
July 1st
User: Uber sucks!
Uberpeople community: yea uber sucks!
July 2nd
User: Yo uber is BS
Uberpeople community: Yeah! Uber is BS!
July 3rd
User: I cant stand Uber
Uberpeople community: Yeah Uber screwed me too!

It's annoying and literally doesn't solve anything or go anywhere. You dont like it? Quit. This forum is starting to turn into something thats not even worth reading or logging into. Create posts that shed some light, or ideas to fix the problem or actions taken to change the system. I come here just to get some tips and advice from other drivers and theres certainly no tips or advice. Just a bunch of BS that I already know. One big ball of negativity energy.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RektorChris said:


> Look all Im saying is, if you dont like the job. Dont do it. You dont see people going to McDonalds trying to retire there. What makes Uber/Lyft any different? Clearly these people like Uber/Lyft more than they hate it or else they would of just quit by now. Something is keeping them around. Could it be those $1200 weekly pay checks that come around? Could it be the flexible schedule that no other job offers? Idk. Maybe this is a forum where they just come to vent and get everything off their chest. But, when you sign onto this forum and all you see is
> July 1st
> User: Uber sucks!
> Uberpeople community: yea uber sucks!
> ...


You can also turn your eyeballs toward something else if you don't like what you're reading also, right? :wink: That's the beauty of this forum. People with different life experiences come in here and share information and opinions.


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> You can also turn your eyeballs toward something else if you don't like what you're reading also, right? :wink: That's the beauty of this forum. People with different life experiences come in here and share information and opinions.


Again, which solves nothing and goes nowhere. Sure sounds like a place for people to want to come hang out. Lets see how long this forum last with that mentality.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RektorChris said:


> Again, which solves nothing and goes nowhere. Sure sounds like a place for people to want to come hang out. Lets see how long this forum last with that mentality.


I could be wrong, however, I doubt that this forum is just going to magically evaporate into thin air because of people wanting to hang out. Isn't that basically what any forum is for one way or another?


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> I could be wrong, however, I doubt that this forum is just going to magically evaporate into thin air because of people wanting to hang out. Isn't that basically what any forum is for one way or another?


yes thats exactly what forums are for. For a bunch of people to come ***** and moan about their job so they feel less shitty about their day when other people are *****ing and moaning about the same thing. Sounds about right.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RektorChris said:


> yes thats exactly what forums are for. For a bunch of people to come @@@@@ and moan about their job so they feel less shitty about their day when other people are @@@@@ing and moaning about the same thing. Sounds about right.


OK. I guess we'll go with that. It's not that serious. :wink:


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

RektorChris said:


> Look all Im saying is, if you dont like the job. Dont do it. You dont see people going to McDonalds trying to retire there. What makes Uber/Lyft any different? Clearly these people like Uber/Lyft more than they hate it or else they would of just quit by now. Something is keeping them around. Could it be those $1200 weekly pay checks that come around? Could it be the flexible schedule that no other job offers? Idk. Maybe this is a forum where they just come to vent and get everything off their chest. But, when you sign onto this forum and all you see is
> July 1st
> User: Uber sucks!
> Uberpeople community: yea uber sucks!
> ...


96% DO stop driving & fail by DESIGN

superscabs enjoy their 2 tacos and most dont get to 100 rides, the smart ones simy use it so everything is tax deductible no need to set up a sole prop just leave app on & write it all off, take a request from a friend or family member once a month to stay active because 90% of the requests are human trafficking attempts that eventually a FAILURE services

these apps are 100% organized crime at this point and after finding out the current labor secretary let a billionaire rape 36+ kids and only be charged with simple prostitution lets me know why the fbi & labor department do NOTHING about an app that human trafficks 15+ million times per day while shutting down craigslist& back page when less than 1 out of every 1000+ prostitution arrests are minors

THE FBI & US LABOR Dept IS COMPLICIT & Allowing an app to human traffic hundreds of thousands of its CITIZENS millions of times per day.

this is math a 3rd grader can verify, they are ALL IN on it so until the ponzi crumbles or is bought or bailed out for pennies for being to big to fail, you better learn how to game it, because the next pay "raise" like the last 5 will actually be a pay cut and it will be in writing a complete lie and fraud and NOT one government official, puc, mayor, city council, governor, will do anything about it but enjoy the cut uber lyft bribes them with









you want tips & advice? screen, ignore and or cancel 90+% of requests, drive xl only, if its not going 10+ miles cancel because illegal predatory 1970s wages dont cover costs in 2019, ignore al 4.8s or less cuz human pieces of trash dont tip, avoid every request within 30 miles of the airport, opt out of pool its illegal too oh wait they dont let employees i mean ics to do that anymore so ignore all pool requests, don't pick up stores,malls, walmarts, schools, churches, bust stops, rail stations, clubs, bars, restaurants because those people not goint to the airport & thats the only ride that pays

90+% of the app does nothing but lie, decieve, & try to human traffic me so when im bored ill spend my time letting the world know because in no way in no universe should this appbe legal, all it does is rob $1-5 from people 15+ million times of times a day without a gun everyone involved belongs under a prison cell including the police & government officials letting them operate bringing slavery back and calling it an app



RektorChris said:


> Again, which solves nothing and goes nowhere. Sure sounds like a place for people to want to come hang out. Lets see how long this forum last with that mentality.


forums been dead, they ban the truth, profit off referring people to the scam & ads, used to be hundreds of people posting daily just like uber its dying less than a dozen folks more mods circle jerkin eachother off than posters now, because they dont care about drivers uniting just profiting off the failures misery


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

RektorChris said:


> Look all Im saying is, if you dont like the job. Dont do it. You dont see people going to McDonalds trying to retire there. What makes Uber/Lyft any different? Clearly these people like Uber/Lyft more than they hate it or else they would of just quit by now. Something is keeping them around. Could it be those $1200 weekly pay checks that come around? Could it be the flexible schedule that no other job offers? Idk. Maybe this is a forum where they just come to vent and get everything off their chest. But, when you sign onto this forum and all you see is
> July 1st
> User: Uber sucks!
> Uberpeople community: yea uber sucks!
> ...


We are venting because the pay sucks. Turn the channel.

I AM quitting. ASAP. I hate myself that I have to do it one more week. My bank account is overdrawn right now or the rent would be late.

Stay with rideshare and this can be YOUR future, too.


----------

